# My good news...



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I have no one else to share this with right now, so I am sharing it with you...

My ex husband moved in with his girlfriend! Finally!

Here is why I am happy about it:
At the time of our split my brother and sister-in-Law were in the processing of moving from their apartment complex to their new house right next door. They actually could see into the window of their old apartment from their new house. I moved out of our house within a few weeks of him saying the marriage was over and filed for divorce making sure that he would be financially responsible for the rent. I did that because I knew that he wouldn’t be motivated to move unless forced and I didn’t want to be on the hook for both my own rent and his. And as expected he didn’t look for a place until he’d was forced to pay the full rent without my income. But instead of actually looking for a place to live, he went to my brother’s old apartment complex and moved into their old apartment. 

I was really upset about it and I knew that he would never move out on his own. So when he started dating this new woman, I was actually happy, because I was sure she wouldn’t want her boyfriend to be living right next door to his ex wife’s brother. He’ll move in with her and I won’t ever have to run the risk of running into him. They have been dating for 3 years and he finally moved this Fall. I didn’t find out he had moved until yesterday. A 6 year thorn in my side has finally been removed!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well he certainly did do everything he could to surveil you until he found a girlfriend. I only hope it ends there. I bet you feel free for the first time in a long time so congratulations and well done!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You've done a great job!

I'm happy for you and hope things continue to get better for you.

Yay!


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well he certainly did do everything he could to surveil you until he found a girlfriend. I only hope it ends there. I bet you feel free for the first time in a long time so congratulations and well done!


I know. It was weird at the time. He wanted the divorce because he was cheating. I don’t think he realized that once he said he was done, I would actually walk away. He was upset that I didn’t want to be his friend. And of course it has bothered me less and less over the years. But that first year was awful not being able to go to my brother’s without wondering if I was going to run into him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I can imagine. From what I've read by a lot of cheaters and people who are cheated on, when a man cheats he's not necessarily looking to replace his wife or girlfriend but to supplement his sex life with another person so yeah they get upset when then you don't want anything to do with them. Too f**** bad. Bad


----------

